# 2010 Ram 4x4 9" lift off road



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Before I got my Brute I used to take my truck off road quite a bit. Now it's just become the tow vehicle. 




























Beach










Had a little too much fun at the beach










A video from the last time out






How she looks all cleaned up


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

nice truck... makes me want to buy one myself now.. poor old cummins might be going for sale once I get back to work lol


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks, what year is your cummins?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

sweet truck! I don't know if i could do that to that new of a truck...but to each his own! What size tires are you running?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'm running 37" Mud Grapplers. Worse thing I've broken is a CV. Other minor stuff like torn ball joint boots and such haha. But I keep the off roading to the Brute now.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

an old 2000 lol

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

2nd gen cummins look great. Your truck should last forever, mine won't...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Where are you from looks alot like Florida


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Never mind I was on tapatalk so I couldn't see the Texas sry


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm just south of Houston, about an hour from Galveston.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice truck. Im originally from the corpus area, sure do miss the coast.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice. Eye catcher.


----------

